# Another Stress Reliever



## mandy (Jul 6, 2005)

I found this website on a "cool site of the day" site:

http://cigarette.com/quit%20smoking%20circles.htm

I don't smoke but its still a good stress reliever....


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh wow that is really cool. I wonder how small you can get them to go.


----------



## mandy (Jul 6, 2005)

*=)*

You can make them go really tiny....it starts to hurt my eyes after awhile but I can't stop!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 6, 2005)

The first one was really fun!  The others were kind of dumb, but the first one is kind of addictive! lol

 Barbara


----------

